# salsa casseroll or la cruz?



## dancemantim (Jul 25, 2006)

it looks like both these frames would suit my needs very well but my question is about sizing. the casseroll (53/56) is true to my size but i notice there are slight differences from the la cruz (53/56). the la cruz seems a bit larger so should i consider down sizing for the la cruz? i don't race cross so top tube clearance is not as much an issue but i don't want to get a frame that is too big. i like my handle bars high almost to top of saddle but i feel if i went with a smaller frame it would requirer alot of spacers. are the 53's comparable in both frames? thanks


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I can't answer your questions about frame fit between the two models, but as a Casseroll (Triple complete) owner for about a year now here are my few nitpicks about it.

First, the positioning of the rack mounts on the seat stays is too close to the rear brake caliper. I had to work around this by using a p-clip on the left rack mount to the seat stay. 

Second, I dislike the semi-horizontal dropouts. This allows Salsa to sell the frameset for single and multispeed setups, but the steel used in the dropouts is extremely hard and is prone to the rear wheel slipping if you don't take several precautions. First, you must use a hub and closed-cam skewer combo that has aggressive teeth to bite into the dropouts. Salsa recommends Shimano hubs and skewers. I still find I can cause the rear wheel to slip slightly if I don't crank the QR down extremely tight. 

Third, when you get your frame put something on the head tube to protect the paint from the shift cable housing, which rubs in this area. Mine wore the paint down before I realized what was happening. 

That said, even with these issues this is the nicest bike I have ever owned. I love its versatility. The steel frame rides and handles wonderfully. It has great clearance for wide tires and full fenders which makes the bike great to commute with. Overall it's a super-comfy ride for centuries and yet doesn't feel sluggish. It's not for racing or riding singletrack, but you can do just about anything else with it.

Scott


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Casseroll and La Cruz should fit almost identical in size 53. Although the La Cruz has a slightly longer top tube, it also has a slacker seat-tube angle, which would make them fit almost the same.

I would base your decision on whether you want or need disc brakes as well as mounts for racks. Personally I would steer away from disc brakes unless you ride in wet conditions a lot. If you are planning to commute on the bike, the rear rack mounts on the Casseroll are a big plus. The La Cruz has clearance for larger tires if that's important for you.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Really, I think the disc and rack issues have been over stated on the La Cruz. The hub spacing on the La Cruz is 135 mtb spacing so finding disc hubs isn't an issue. You have to use mechanical discs unless you are setting it up with flat bars and mech discs are dead simple to setup.

Also I have fenders and racks mounted with no issues on my La Cruz. The other plus with discs is, if my wheel goes out of true for whatever reason, I can still make it home with both brakes still functional.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Nice*



ryball said:


> Really, I think the disc and rack issues have been over stated on the La Cruz. The hub spacing on the La Cruz is 135 mtb spacing so finding disc hubs isn't an issue. You have to use mechanical discs unless you are setting it up with flat bars and mech discs are dead simple to setup.
> 
> Also I have fenders and racks mounted with no issues on my La Cruz. The other plus with discs is, if my wheel goes out of true for whatever reason, I can still make it home with both brakes still functional.



Nice bike. I like the matching Ortlieb panniers.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

llama31 said:


> Nice bike. I like the matching Ortlieb panniers.


Thanks. They're pretty obnoxious, but I'd rather be obnoxious if it means drivers will see me.


----------



## dancemantim (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks for the input, its very helpful. its just me being indecisive. saved and sold (ebay) for a year for this new bike so i want to get just what i'm looking for. nice bike, very sharp!


----------

